# Another Picture



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

In my continuing search for pictures, I have had a great time looking back at some of our "rescues" and found this picture. This was taken in the summer of 2002. I thought it was really cute. We had a bumper crop of babies that particular year - all summer long.

Of particular interest is the 2nd bird from the left - Dolly. I wrote their names above each baby. Dolly was badly injured in a fall from "our" bridge when she was very small. We immediately took her to the after hours clinic. She had a broken leg, severe bruising and swelling in her stomach area and heavy, labored breathing. The vet recommended euthanizing because she seemed to be severely injured. I asked her to reconsider because I felt the heavy breathing was because she had just fallen and was stressed and probably in pain. They did not splint the leg because she was still growing and the vet said the "growth plates" could be affected. We took her to our regular vet the next day and she said the same thing but did bandage the leg with a base dressing of soft cotton padding overlaid with vet wrap and adhesive tape. 

It took a long time for the bruising and swelling to go down on her stomach, but it did eventually get all right. The leg was a different matter. The bandage stayed on from 6/28 through 8/23, with trips to the vet every week to change the bandage until it finally came off. She did remarkably well and made a full recovery. She was a gorgeous pigeon.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

They are all so pretty. I just love them at this age. But lady, I know that you were busy with all these young ones.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So cute. That's my favorite age too. Great job of coming up with names...cute, cute names. I'm to the point where I'm hard pressed to think of yet another name.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Aren't they just adorable? Congrats on such beautiful birds!! I think naming them is sooooo much fun! !!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely photo and birds, Maggie! They are just precious youngsters!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

AWWWW! What a great find!
Very touching story about Dolly! She looks so happy!
So glad you didn't listen to the vet about putting her down...either did I about Coco! AMEN!
I love all their names too!
Do you still have those cuties?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I add my KUDOS too, Maggie...I also wonder if any are still with you?

You and Lewis sure do ONE FINE JOB!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Too cute! I'm glad Dolly recovered and was able to do well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love them at that age, what a darling picture. Dolly is beautiful and a real testimony to your ecxellent supportive care. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much. It was such a pleasure to be able to raise them. We got so much joy from watching them and learning their little personalities. The little ones named Pepper and Alfalfa were very friendly as was Dolly - I guess because we had to spend so much time with her. The little guy Jay who is facing the corner usually went straight to that area - much shyer than the others.

No, we don't have any of them. They were all successfully released, even Dolly. If we had the set up we have now we may have kept her but you can keep only so many and as I mentioned, we had a bumper crop that particular summer.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are aborable  I'm really enjoying you going through all your photos! Thank goodness you didn't listen to that first vet - looks like Dolly recovered just fine. Jay (although can't see his face) looks very striking too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What an adorable picture. I just came from the loft (without the camera of course  ) I had put the babies in the floor and they were so cute flapping their wings and running after all the Dads begging for food. I'll try to remember the camera next time I go out there.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Oh they are so pretty all of them in that picture, Smokey looks so interesting in the back there. I am always fascinated by their colours!
I am so glad your did not gave up on Dolly and gave her the chance to live her life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

that sure is a bunch of cuties you got there , keep up the great work ,its always nice to have a flock of your own to enjoy and be part of


----------

